# HTC Home 3 - weather widget for Windows ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I can not load any more
*HTC Home 3 - weather widget for Windows*
at all I did have it installed at one time but no clock comes up it crashes it say stopped working could someone please see if it works for you please get back to me


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The website appears to be working for me. See if you can use another device to access the website.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Justin, it's not the website, it is the program that can be downloaded from the web page the OP is having problems with.
@sportman12 try uninstalling it, restart the computer and download it again and reinstall.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

spunk. Funk I tryed uninstalling it, restart the computer and download it again and reinstall did not work could you please tell me if you can get it to work for you please get back to me


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I am not familiar with the HTC gadgets but Windows 10 has it's own Desktop Gadgets: Desktop Gadgets For Windows 10


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

spunk. Funk could you please tell me if you can get it to work for you please get back to me


----------

